# Unable to rollback Tivo Mini Vox to gen3



## BuckD (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a Bolt 4 tuner running MoCA and the gen3 software. I just picked up a couple TiVo Mini Vox that I just unpacked. 
I ran through setup with the first Mini Vox and it has Hydra on it so I can't get live TV through the Bolt. I have looked through the troubleshooting and help to find an option to rollback to gen3 on the Mini but I'm unable to find an option. I looked through the forum and all I could find was that the Minis would automatically rollback when rolling back your Bolt (in my case) but since it's already running gen3 I don't have to rollback. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BuckD said:


> Any suggestions?
> Thanks


Select the host device. You will get a prompt to change host or downgrade.


----------



## BuckD (Mar 5, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Select the host device. You will get a prompt to change host or downgrade.


Is this done by going to Settings/Remotes&Devices/TivoDVRConnection? I went there and the Bolt is selected. Clicking on that just send me back the Remotes&Devices page


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BuckD said:


> Is this done by going to Settings/Remotes&Devices/TivoDVRConnection? I went there and the Bolt is selected. Clicking on that just send me back the Remotes&Devices page


Power cycle? What error do you get when you select Live TV? What software is the Mini running? That's in System Information.


----------



## daveh88 (May 19, 2018)

Have the same problem with a 9300 that I just installed today. The last mini I installed a couple of weeks ago downgraded during setup. This one didn't and there is no option to do it. I have power cycled and cleared and deleted it. Host is a Roamio OTA.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CC: @TiVo_Ted

Posts in this thread plus another linked below are reporting Minis not downgrading to bring the Mini software in line with its host DVR.

https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/vuze-and-hydra.561117/


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> CC: @TiVo_Ted
> Posts in this thread plus another linked below are reporting Minis not downgrading to bring the Mini software in line with its host DVR.


I wonder what changed? I know it's not RC42 since I rolled my Mini VOX back last week. I wonder if the delivery software has a new problem.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I wonder if the delivery software has a new problem.


It appears so, per this post: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

... and I assume that this may also be at the root of these Hydra Minis refusing to downgrade to Encore.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> ... and I assume that this may also be at the root of these Hydra Minis refusing to downgrade to Encore.


It would really be nice to find out the software on the Mini when it's delivered.

Someone please hit the Info button when asked to choose a country. 

Never mind. I just checked my Mini on RC6 and it won't roll back.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

On the plus side, a Mini VOX with a TE3 host still has voice control.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... a couple other users have reported finally being able to downgrade their DVRs, tonight.

New Roamio can't connect to my old Roamio
I am desperate here(Hydra)-- Can I just move my old hard drive to my new TiVo?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just powered up my Mini VOX and was greeted by the downgrade message.


----------



## daveh88 (May 19, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I just powered up my Mini VOX and was greeted by the downgrade message.


Same thing here this morning.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

So the problem of rolling back a Mini Vox has been resolved?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> So the problem of rolling back a Mini Vox has been resolved?


Fur sure.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Fur sure.


Great, because I'm looking at TiVo-Mini-VOX-4K-DVR-Companion-with-Voice-Remote-and-4K TiVo-Mini-VOX NEW 100% 851342000513 | eBay Ebay item. I can't imagine how they're doing it as that price though?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> Great, because I'm looking at TiVo-Mini-VOX-4K-DVR-Companion-with-Voice-Remote-and-4K TiVo-Mini-VOX NEW 100% 851342000513 | eBay Ebay item. I can't imagine how they're doing it as that price though?


That's interesting. I find this curious (list of apps):

Netflix, Hulu Plus, Vudu, YouTube, 
Pandora, iHeart Radio, AOL On, 
Launchpad for TiVo

I also find that the remote works fine in BT and IR. I was unable to make it work in RF with TE3. I am using it with my Hydra Roamio. It is very different than the A93 or A92 Mini when having a Hydra host.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> That's interesting. I find this curious (list of apps):
> 
> Netflix, Hulu Plus, Vudu, YouTube,
> Pandora, iHeart Radio, AOL On,
> ...


I was thinking of buying one but the seller does not accept returns and I got to thinking it might be a scam.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> I was thinking of buying one but the seller does not accept returns and I got to thinking it might be a scam.


very wise.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

What was it about the apps list that was curious? Something that shouldn't be there?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

keenanSR said:


> Great, because I'm looking at TiVo-Mini-VOX-4K-DVR-Companion-with-Voice-Remote-and-4K TiVo-Mini-VOX NEW 100% 851342000513 | eBay Ebay item. I can't imagine how they're doing it as that price though?


One possibility is that they acquired a bunch during eBay's recent 20% off sale (see Weakness post, here); another is that they're pulling a credit card scam. I have no idea which, or if another reason exists.

p.s.


keenanSR said:


> I was thinking of buying one but the seller does not accept returns and I got to thinking it might be a scam.


Yeah, then I'd lean towards the latter, a credit card scam. Many people have come across them in the past, where the seller uses a stolen credit card to make the purchase direct from TiVo for shipment to the buyer, leaving the buyer holding the bag when the credit card purchase is challenged/cancelled by the owner of the credit card.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I called Ebay and they're looking into it. The seller may very well be legit but based on everything I've seen and past history with fraudulent TiVo sellers makes me think something is not quite right.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> What was it about the apps list that was curious? Something that shouldn't be there?


AOL?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

That is a bit odd, wasn't that some sort of advertising platform?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> That is a bit odd, wasn't that some sort of advertising platform?


News, Sports, Weather, Entertainment, Local & Lifestyle - AOL

You've got mail.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> News, Sports, Weather, Entertainment, Local & Lifestyle - AOL
> 
> You've got mail.


Yeah, that's some very old school stuff.


----------

